# where do you get boot blackner



## Manimal (18 Nov 2005)

???? is it the same as polish?
and if not, where do you get it?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Nov 2005)

It is usually displayed in the same place as the polish. It comes in a plastic bottle with a brush applicator at the top.


----------



## Manimal (18 Nov 2005)

thank you, i always thought that was the easy boot polish LOL.


----------



## chrisf (18 Nov 2005)

It is, he's talking about the instant spit shine stuff (Honour Gaurd I think it's called?) not good stuff.

You should be able to get boot blackener (Just black dye basically) from your unit QM, if not, just go to a shoe maker and ask for some black leather dye.


----------



## q_1966 (4 Dec 2005)

I dont know about the boot blackener being in plastic bottles, Mine is in a Metal Container,(with the applicator on the inside of the lid) about the size of one of those liquor flasks, never used it though, Ive found that polishing (even the MK III 's) works just fine but Ive only used the old Cbt. boots and the MK III's

Boot blackener is for getting your boots black again (when they are no longer black and are brown on the toe) Boot polish will do the same, but i believe the boot polish is less permanent & the Silicone is for waterproofing

Word about the Boot Blackener do it in old clothes, outside, ive heard that someone spilled it on cement and they never did get it out of the cement

This will also answer further questions
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22096.0.html


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2005)

We have stopped using that Boot Blackener because it cause your boot leather to rot.  :


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2005)

I love it.... and yes it stays around for awhile.... it is design to re dye the leather and that is it. Polsih is to shine it up.... dye is to use only when you are over hauling your boots.


----------



## Manimal (6 Dec 2005)

when i got my boots, the 'scale' surface on the inside of the one pair was flaking off. when i put the polish on it rubbed some more off in that area.
when i soaked them as instructed to break them in, a LOT more of the scales pealed off. the polish keeps it covered and black, but the scales are rubbing off in other areas too.

any thoughts?


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

So why does the blackener rot the leather?  I find it works ok if you sililcon them, then use the blackener.


----------

